# Apple Watch ne se connecte plus à l’iPhone



## Nicolas An (4 Février 2018)

Bonjour, depuis ce matin ma ma montre (série 3 gps) ne se connecte plus à mon iPhone (6). Mes deux appareils ont les dernières mises à jour.

En fait dans les connexions Bluetooth, mon iPhone indique bien être connecté à la montre.
Mais petit problème, la météo n’est pas indiqué sur mon cadran.
Sur mon téléphone dans le widget batterie, il n’indique que la batterie de mon téléphone et pas celle de ma montre comme d’habitude.

Quand je vais sur l’application Apple Watch sur mon iPhone pour vérifier la version logiciel, il m’indique que la montre n’est pas connectée.

J’ai donc éteint et rallumé la montre et le téléphone sans succès, déconnecté et reconnecter le Bluetooth en vain.

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? Je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## Brand72 (4 Février 2018)

Quand tu slides de bas en haut sur ta montre, est-ce que tu as la présence d'un iPhone barré ?

Ca peux peut-être paraitre barbare mais as-tu essayé un déjumelage ? :/


----------



## Nicolas An (4 Février 2018)

Non et c’est le plus étonnant, dans le centre de contrôle de la montre il y a bien l’icône du téléphone vert !

Non parce que je sais pas si en déjumelant la montre je perdrais les données...


----------



## Nicolas An (4 Février 2018)




----------



## Macounette (4 Février 2018)

... et que dit l'app "Watch" sur ton iPhone? Si tu essaies par exemple d'ajouter une watchface ça donne quoi?


----------



## Nicolas An (4 Février 2018)

J’ai essayé d’ajouter des cadrans mais ils ne s’ajoutent pas sur la montre...

Quand je regarde dans mise à jour, la connexion ne s’établit pas, et dans informations il n’y a pas tout...


----------



## Brand72 (4 Février 2018)

Effectivement, si la Watch te dit bien qu'elle est connectée il n'y a pas besoin de se lancer tout de suite dans le déjumelage...
Test ce que t'as dis Macounette, par hasard tu n'as bidouillé aux réglages de géoloc (surtout pour la météo) ou aux réglages système ?

Si rien n'y fais je pense vraiment qu'un déjumelage sera nécessaire :/


----------



## Brand72 (4 Février 2018)

Nicolas An a dit:


> J’ai essayé d’ajouter des cadrans mais ils ne s’ajoutent pas sur la montre...
> 
> Quand je regarde dans mise à jour, la connexion ne s’établit pas, et dans informations il n’y a pas tout...



A mon avis un déjumelage pourrait peut-être faire le truc, mais si la connexion ne s'établit pas, tu ne pourras pas sauvegarder tes données Watch


----------



## Macounette (4 Février 2018)

À mon avis il va falloir tenter le déjumelage en effet.... quitte à (hélas) perdre ses données...


----------



## fousfous (6 Février 2018)

Il y a sauvegarde pendant le dejumelage normalement, et si la watch ne se connecte pas à l'iPhone il n'y aura tout simplement pas de dejumelage.


----------



## Brand72 (6 Février 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Il y a sauvegarde pendant le dejumelage normalement, et si la watch ne se connecte pas à l'iPhone il n'y aura tout simplement pas de dejumelage.



Mais s'il n'y a pas de déjumelage (et s'il n'y a pas de communication entre les 2, ce sera surement le cas), pas de sauvegarde comme tu l'as dis. Mais s'il ne trouve pas de solutions, il faudra bien restaurer d'usine la Watch via les réglages (et donc perdre le jumelage, et les données avec)


----------



## fousfous (6 Février 2018)

Oui mais dans ce cas c'est une restauration et pas juste un dejumellage.


----------



## thibathi (13 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Mêmes symptômes avec une série 2 et un iPhone 6, bilan :

Reset de la montre
Déjumelage via iPhone
Jumelage + restauration (perte des enregistrements de la montre depuis la panne de communication)
ça marche ! MAIS ... bagot pendant 12H, un coup je te vois un coup non, mais avec l'indicateur iPhone rouge cette fois...
A suivre ???


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2018)

thibathi a dit:


> bagot


???


----------



## Holy Diver (6 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
même souci depuis ce dimanche : ma montre (1ère génération) n'affiche plus la météo. Sur mon iPhone 6, l'activité s'est arrêtée dans la journée de dimanche.
J'arrive bien à déverrouiller mon iMac avec l'Apple Watch, donc le bluetooth de la montre est fonctionnel.
J'arrive bien à envoyer du son en bluetooth depuis mon iPhone vers une enceinte; donc RAS pour le bluetooth de l'iPhone
J'ai fait un redémarrage forcé sur la montre et sur l'iPhone, sans succès
J'ai fait un reset des paramètres réseau de l'iPhone, sans succès
Lorsque je balaie l'écran de la montre du bas vers le haut, l'iPhone apparait bien comme étant connecté. Si je désactive le bluetooth sur l'iPhone, l'icône passe au rouge sur la montre
Et bien sûr, l'application Watch sur l'iPhone n'arrive pas à se connecter à la montre ...
Que tester de plus, à part un déjumelage ?
Bonne journée


----------



## Holy Diver (7 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
je vous fais un retour, au cas où ...
Le problème pouvant provenir aussi bien de la montre que de l'iPhone, j'ai décidé de commencer par remettre le téléphone à zéro puis à le restaurer, afin de conserver les données d'activité sur la montre. Cela n'a malheureusement pas résolu le problème

Ne pouvant pas déjumeler la montre, j'ai donc fait un effacement total des données et des réglages via le menu de la montre.
Ensuite, je l'ai à nouveau appairée avec l'iPhone. La connexion s'est bien rétablie entre eux, sauf qu'à la fin de la restauration de la sauvegarde de la montre, l'iPhone a tenté de faire un déjumelage, qui a échoué (heureusement) ...
Au final, la connexion est rétablie entre les deux et j'ai perdu toutes mes données d'activité de la montre, de dimanche matin à mardi après-midi; ce n'est pas dramatique, mais j'espère que cela ne se reproduira pas.
Bonne journée


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2018)

Merci pour le retour !


----------

